# Annie Fischer & Leon Fleisher live at Lucerne Festival (New Audite Release)



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

Audite is set to release in October two live recordings from the Lucerne Festival featuring two great pianists.

Annie Fischer, with the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Carlo Maria Giulini, in Schumann's Piano Concerto Op. 54 (Sep 3, 1960)

Leon Fleisher, with the Swiss Festival Orchestra conducted by George Szell, in Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 19 (August 29, 1962)

For more info:
http://www.mdt.co.uk/schumann-piano...o-festival-orchestra-george-szell-audite.html


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks a really attractive release. I admire both pianists and both conductors.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Wonderful! Always happy to see new Annie Fischer!!!


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Much thanks Plumblossom for bringing this new release to our attention. :tiphat: I placed an order for it immediately after knowing about it. It arrived yesterday. I am really happy with it. Annie Fischer's Schumann concerto, while hardly note perfect, is inspiringly intense and passionate from start to finish, yet as always with her, the A-flat episode in the 1st movement is magical with its infectious autumnal glow and wistfulness. The chemistry between her and Giulini is wonderful and the chamber-music like sonority they create together unravels layers of colours, and nuanced interplay between piano and orchestra in the score most beautifully. The coupling of Beethoven's No. 2 with Fleisher, another beloved pearl among pianists, and Szell is another gem, with Fleisher unbuttoned and inspired, giving us an exuberant and fiery young Beethoven who is out to conquer the world of music.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for reviving this thread, Annie. I had forgotten to order this and I've now done so.


----------

